# Huge thanks to Vape King Honeydew



## ASCIIcat (28/7/17)

Was in store yesterday. Words are not able to describe how awesome everyone there is.
Thank you so much for helping me out and getting me all set up with my new mod, showing me how to install coils and how to wick.

I will be back real soon!


{edit}
Oh and an extra shout out to the dude who's name I have forgotten, thank you again for setting up my tank. It is perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

